# Power steering gear box



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a 1966 Pontiac GTO. I am going to replace the power steering gearbox. I need some advice from you guys on which ratio to purchase. Should I buy that 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 turns or replace it with what is currently I believe stock in the car, 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 turns. Thanks for any feedback


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

gtoearl said:


> I have a 1966 Pontiac GTO. I am going to replace the power steering gearbox. I need some advice from you guys on which ratio to purchase. Should I buy that 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 turns or replace it with what is currently I believe stock in the car, 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 turns. Thanks for any feedback


I would seriously think of having it rebuilt, it can be done with modern internals and maintain original appearance. There are small companies that can do this for around 400.00. Talk to Marty at Powersteering.com and he can answer your questions.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If your maintaining a very correct car then rebuilding the OE box is recommended. 

Wanting to limit down time I went with the Jeep GC gear box. 
I went this route for way under 400$ and I'm very pleased with the results and 
may have the OE box rebuilt sometime down the road but for now I'll stay with the jeep box.

The JGC box is very very close to stock appearance and is a direct bolt-in. 
Check the web there are many many topics on this.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks For all the responses. Napa has a direct fit replacement rebuild steering gearbox for $130. My brother just bought one for his 68 El Camino and ironically it’s the same part number for the 66 Pontiac. I will compare his out of the box with what I have on my car to see if it is similar appearance . I would assume these rebuilt ones are from original OEM boxes. My question again to all of you is what ratio do you think I should do. In other words which one do you guys like. The quick ratio or the standard OEM ratio.?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The JGC box is a quick ratio box. If I ever do have my OE re-built it too will become a QR box.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

I will need to do the same on my '68 GTO - Gearbox spits Oil heavily. A rebuild will be around 600€/720$, but I found this replacement , which looks reasonable to me.
Anyone objections?


----------

